# girl language partner



## roomzamalek (Oct 19, 2012)

I am Mona 26 years old 
I speak egyptian and can help any american girl improving her egyptian in exhange of her american accent
I live in cairo zamalek
we can meet anywhere cafe park culturecenter ...etc
thanks 
Mona


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Mona I have left your advert as you are female. I delete all requests from men. 
Please do not put contact details in the forum, regular users of the forum have private message facilities

Maiden.


----------



## roomzamalek (Oct 19, 2012)

*thanks*



MaidenScotland said:


> Mona I have left your advert as you are female. I delete all requests from men.
> Please do not put contact details in the forum, regular users of the forum have private message facilities
> 
> Maiden.



Thanks a lot MaidenScotland


----------



## roomzamalek (Oct 19, 2012)

MaidenScotland said:


> Mona I have left your advert as you are female. I delete all requests from men.
> Please do not put contact details in the forum, regular users of the forum have private message facilities
> 
> Maiden.


Maiden
I filled in the format and in the box of countries you have been to , I wrote Lebanon. this is true but my information appears that I am an expat in Lebanon. So I am American living in Cairo,, but I've never been to the states??? how to write this to appear as my information???


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

roomzamalek said:


> Maiden
> I filled in the format and in the box of countries you have been to , I wrote Lebanon. this is true but my information appears that I am an expat in Lebanon. So I am American living in Cairo,, but I've never been to the states??? how to write this to appear as my information???



Just go back into the stats and change it to Egypt.. egypt


----------



## hyper_janice (Jan 13, 2012)

roomzamalek said:


> I am Mona 26 years old
> I speak egyptian and can help any american girl improving her egyptian in exhange of her american accent
> I live in cairo zamalek
> we can meet anywhere cafe park culturecenter ...etc
> ...


OH MAN, I wish you were in 10th of Ramadan!


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

roomzamalek said:


> I am Mona 26 years old
> I speak egyptian and can help any american girl improving her egyptian in exhange of her american accent
> I live in cairo zamalek
> we can meet anywhere cafe park culturecenter ...etc
> ...


Arabic in exchange for an accent? That's a new one to me!


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

Whitedesert said:


> Arabic in exchange for an accent? That's a new one to me!


Lol....most Egyptian children speak English with an American accent because of all the American tv they watch


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

hurghadapat said:


> Lol....most Egyptian children speak English with an American accent because of all the American tv they watch



Lol... so true, Pat...!!!


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

mamasue said:


> Lol... so true, Pat...!!!


surely English with an English accent is far better :eyebrows::eyebrows::eyebrows:

The Queens English - don't you know


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

Lanason said:


> surely English with an English accent is far better :eyebrows::eyebrows::eyebrows:
> 
> The Queens English - don't you know


And where did i or Mamasue say anything different...we both speak perfect Queens English...maybe Mamasue has an ever so slight American twang but for sure the moment she sets foot back in the Uk she will revert to that ever so perfect Queens English...and even i speak it with but with a Geordie twang now and again


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

hurghadapat said:


> And where did i or Mamasue say anything different...we both speak perfect Queens English...maybe Mamasue has an ever so slight American twang but for sure the moment she sets foot back in the Uk she will revert to that ever so perfect Queens English...and even i speak it with but with a Geordie twang now and again


Geordie aint close to English - way aye woman 

let alone 'mer-can


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Lanason said:


> Geordie aint close to English - way aye woman
> 
> let alone 'mer-can





way?????


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> way?????


is it spelt 

wae - aye:confused2:

BTW way I left you out with regards to English Language - go on "thank me" you know you want to :eyebrows::eyebrows::eyebrows:


----------



## charleen (Apr 26, 2009)

Lanason said:


> surely English with an English accent is far better :eyebrows::eyebrows::eyebrows:
> 
> The Queens English - don't you know


But where would we be without all the "gonnas"" "wannas" and "shoulda" that the AMerican slang gives you!


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

charleen said:


> But where would we be without all the "gonnas"" "wannas" and "shoulda" that the AMerican slang gives you!


UK and America - two great nations separated by a common language:eyebrows:


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

Lanason said:


> UK and America - two great nations separated by a common language:eyebrows:


and a big pond


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

Lanason said:


> is it spelt
> 
> wae - aye:confused2:
> 
> BTW way I left you out with regards to English Language - go on "thank me" you know you want to :eyebrows::eyebrows::eyebrows:



Lol...you need need the "geordie bible".. to teach you the lingo ma bonnie lad


----------

